# [SOLVED] Error 1901



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

I have downloaded maplestory about a dozen times and yet every time i went to install it, i get the "error 1901. Error attempting to read from the source installation database: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\(random code).msi" is there a way to solve this?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*

Ok so after messing around with a few things it now shows "the system cannot read from the specified device."


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Error 1901*

Hi Gevo. 

Is it possible to download the setup from a different source? That error usually means the download is corrupt.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Error 1901*

.msi is a Microsoft Windows Installer file. Reinstall *Windows Installer 3.1 v2* then reboot and try installing the game again.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*



Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi Gevo.
> 
> Is it possible to download the setup from a different source? That error usually means the download is corrupt.


Um i dont believe so. Ive looked at other comments on the download, and no one else seems to have this problem.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*



koala said:


> .msi is a Microsoft Windows Installer file. Reinstall *Windows Installer 3.1 v2* then reboot and try installing the game again.


I turned off my antivirus and spybot and for some reason that worked but i eventually got another error 1304 or something.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 1901*

Error 1304 means that the Installshield is trying to write an *.inf file to the C:\Windows\inf directory but is unable to because it does not have access.
Make sure that you have administrator access before you start the installation and check that your A/V is not blocking it.
The best method is to start in safemode and run the installation.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Error 1304 means that the Installshield is trying to write an *.inf file to the C:\Windows\inf directory but is unable to because it does not have access.
> Make sure that you have administrator access before you start the installation and check that your A/V is not blocking it.
> The best method is to start in safemode and run the installation.


I did what you said but i got a box saying the administrator has settings that do not allow this installation. I am the only account on this laptop and i am the administrator.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Error 1901*

There is actually a separate administrator account. This can be accessed under Safemode.
Have you tried running the installation in safemode.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*



Aus_Karlos said:


> There is actually a separate administrator account. This can be accessed under Safemode.
> Have you tried running the installation in safemode.


Yes thats what i did. I dont know what i did but i was able to install after my efforts in safe mode failed. I havent been able to test the program to see if it works yet.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Error 1901*

I want to thank everyone who helped. Somehow i got the program to work. Thankyou all


----------

